# Paint for inside snake viv



## wildy (Jul 7, 2007)

What kind of black paint can i use, that is water proof and harmless for sankes. I was thinking gloss was out of the questiion


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i would use blagdon pond paint


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i wouldnt paint it :lol2: why dont you just get backgrounds?


----------



## wildy (Jul 7, 2007)

Back grounds are a night mare to fit .. Does anyone know were to buy the runners for the glass as well?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> i wouldnt paint it :lol2: why dont you just get backgrounds?


I tried a background, my snake ripped it off! Guess he didn't like it :lol2:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

my snake ripped it off and get stuck 2 the tape i used 2 put it up


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

well tape + snakes is just an accident waiting to happen e.g ripping off scales.. backgrounds can be fitted with staple guns.. small pins etc is the easiest way to do it!


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

alistu said:


> i would use blagdon pond paint


Exactly what we use  You could always stick a background on afterwards as well - depending on what wood youve used, its just a bit of extra protection against spilt water etc.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I would use a solvent free acrylic under a couple layers of marine varnish then let it air for a while


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

you can get the runners off ebay hun


----------



## wildy (Jul 7, 2007)

Got the runners from b and q a smaller branch had them not the superstore???


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> well tape + snakes is just an accident waiting to happen e.g ripping off scales.. backgrounds can be fitted with staple guns.. small pins etc is the easiest way to do it!


 
yer i no that now  dint rip any scales of tho managed 2 get him of before any damage happened. in future its staple guns for me :lol2:


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

I have painted the inside of my viv with acrylic paint, left it to dry and then covered it with yacht varnish. I left the paint to thoroughly dry for a whole week before applying the varnish to minimise the risk of trapped moisture which could cause the varnish to lift. I am not sure if this will work long-term as only just completed the varnishing but based on my preliminary enquires I do feel optimistic.
Roy


----------

